# Fire sale on everything



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

All Michigan state memorabilia! Converting to crimson tide


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Never had any. 

It's late. Time for "little brother" to get to bed. Party's over.

Go Blue!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> All Michigan state memorabilia! Converting to crimson tide


I'll take them off your hands if ya throw in a sawbuck and pay me mileage to pick them up!

Steve


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

TNL said:


> Never had any.
> 
> It's late. Time for "little brother" to get to bed. Party's over.
> 
> Go Blue!


Was nice to see Lil bro taken behind that Alabama wood shed.

Go Blue!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Been fishing in Alabama for 31 years. Had breakfast with Saban a couple years ago outside Bryant Denny stadium and named this little feller Bama.
















All I have to say is ROLL TIDE


----------



## Last-n-Draw (Mar 2, 2010)

Least we beat the gays in blue.....


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

What time does Michigan play in the Irrelevant Bowl?


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

LOL! scUM fans really are the bottom of the barrel. Proud we made it to the final four. Love seeing scUM fans get riled up over us though hahaha! You guys make it crystal clear that we are under your skin  See you on the hardwood!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

The blue game is at 3am on ESPN 8 "the ocho". The great news is the small cut on my hand still bleed GREEN!


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I had no dog in the fight. I watched Alabama take UM to school in 2012. I got to believe that it does sting that Saban was once a Sparty...and that Henry is a strong son of a gun









It's a great accomplishment to make it to the final four, and in the words of Cub's fans everywhere "Wait till next year"


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

That was their last chance good job.

GO BLUE!!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

*Sold!!!*
Thanks everyone.. A Jim from the Anarbor area took it all. He is planning on displaying it in his "Big House"!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Shhhh. Sparty has a hangover.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> View attachment 200965


Hail to the Victors!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Bad week for the Spartans:
BB lost to Iowa, UofM is 2 - 0
Hockey lost in the Great Lakes Invitational, won my Michigan
Ambushed by Bama, Watched Blue blast the other half of the SEC championship

Here is to hoping they can squeak by Minnesota this afternoon


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I find it funny that people actually thought MSU had a chance. To be fair yes State did beat UM and OSU. They caught them on an off day. It was very clear who the two best teams in the big ten were. Well, definitely the best in the big ten...they shot their self in the foot though and deserved to lose that game. Ohio State was finally clicking when they destroyed UM and ND.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I find it funny that people actually thought MSU had a chance. To be fair yes State did beat UM and OSU. They caught them on an off day. It was very clear who the two best teams in the big ten were. Well, definitely the best in the big ten...they shot their self in the foot though and deserved to lose that game. Ohio State was finally clicking when they destroyed UM and ND.


I find it funny that an M guy would say that "they shot their self". 

I was hoping that Bama would have an off day, like they did against Ole Miss. I was also hoping for a healthy Cook.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

TK81 said:


> I find it funny that an M guy would say that "they shot their self".
> 
> I was hoping that Bama would have an off day, like they did against Ole Miss. I was also hoping for a healthy Cook.


I'm not an M guy.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I honestly think the only two teams who could compete with Bama are Ohio State for sure and Michigan.


----------

